# Rhinestone Template/Sand Mask



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

Ready to cut rhinestone templates with my vinyl cutter, thanks to all the information and directions that I have found in the forum

It looks like some of you are already using the mask to cut your templates---Is the 425 sand mask available at Sign Warehouse an appropriate choice for cutting the template, or is there a better sand mask material available for this application?

Thanks in Advance!
Brenda


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The DAS material is 75mm thick...not sure what sign warehouse has


----------



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

Thank you Charles, I will investigate further!


----------

